# Where to buy stand for 55g or diy plans?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I really have a 33 gallon long.. but gonna get somethign to hold 48" long like a 55 gallon stand...

Does anyone know where I can get a decent price stand? I was thinking big als... 149.99 ugh.. 

Maybe I can make my own.. I don't know muich about building stuff.. though lol but I don't think its that hard.. soo im kind alooking for diy plans for that if any1 has any.

Thanks


----------

